# Classical Strings Viola and Cello



## smcrea

My daughters are 10 and 12 years old and have been learning the Cello and Viola for under a year. At first we rented the instruments but now that we know that the like it we plan to but the instruments.

We are looking at the manufacturer 'Classical Strings', and are looking at the lower end of the price range to begin with.

Can anyone give any feedback on these instruments for a beginner.. 

We need to buy soon so would appreciate some quick feedback! :lol:

Thanks!


----------



## D'Addario

If you're looking for true beginner strings, I highly recommend D'Addario's Preludes wayyy over Red Labels if you're in the $14-15 range. Congrats on having two new string players!!


----------

